# och noe, bitte nicht



## mariopetr (27. Aug 2003)

hallo,

ich bin doch sehr dagegen, hier auch ein javascript teil einzurichten. das begruende ich zum einen damit, das java eigentlich nichts mit javascript zu tun hat (rein garnichts). zum zeiten ist die intension von www.java-forum.de nun mal java. nur weil einige "daus" zwei strings nicht unterscheiden koennen, sollte man das konzept nicht verwaessern (der zuwachs der nutzer in letzter zeit zeigt ja, das es genug javauser gibt). und persoenlich moechte ich bestreiten, das javascript irgendwas mit programmieren zu tun hat, das sind script kiddies, wenn sie mitspielen wollen, sollen sie jsp oder jservlets benutzen (boese, weis ich, ist aber nun mal meine meinung).


----------



## bummerland (27. Aug 2003)

Dieser Bereich war eigentlich auch eher dafür gedacht, dass wir Beiträge, die nicht mit Java sondern mit JavaScript zu tun haben, hierhin verschieben können und nicht löschen müssen.


----------



## Stefan1200 (27. Aug 2003)

Ich persöhnlich finde es zwar auch schlimm, das viele JavaScript mit Java verwechseln, finde aber gerade für diesen recht häufig auftretenen Fall gut, das es hier ein Forum Bereich für "verirrte" gibt.
Und schliesslich ist es ja nicht unwarscheinlich, das sich hier nicht einige Leute zumindest etwas mit JavaScript auskennen. Ausserdem bin ich sowieso erstaunt, wie sehr sich JS und Java son bissel ähnlich sind.


----------



## DTR (28. Aug 2003)

Begeistert bin ich davon auch nicht. Aber in anderen Javaforen habe ich gesehen, das es immer wieder zu JavaScript fragen kommt, trotz einem deutlichen hinweiß auf der Startseite. Meine hoffnung war diese Anfragen von vorneherein aus den "richtigen" Bereichen herauszuhalten. Ich hoffe das hat erfolg.

Und wer bei JS helfen will, der geht in diesen Bereich, wer nicht will, der lässt ihn einfach unbeachtet.


----------

